# Philips quits TV business



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Not too surprising, since Philips had licensed its USA TV business to Funai some years back.
http://www.hdtvmagazine.com/columns/2011/04/hdtv-almanac-philips-quits-the-tv-business.php


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes. I have one of the last Philips TVs sold in the US. The brand itself has become overextended and is definitely in danger of becoming another "zombie", a la RCA, Emerson, and Zenith.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Sad to see another one bite the dust.


----------



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Sad to see another one bite the dust.


That it is, and I love Philips tvs. A friend of mine bought his 47" LCD and it is a beautiful tv. Slim edges to make the screen look larger, that nifty, clear power bar with the neon blue light.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Sad to see another one bite the dust.


Isn't Philips also the owner of Magnavox?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

fluffybear said:


> Isn't Philips also the owner of Magnavox?


Yes. They are one company now.

- Merg


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Philips is now offering up to 50% off on their TVs.


----------



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

MysteryMan said:


> Philips is now offering up to 50% off on their TVs.


Good thing I need a tv for the bedroom! Suggestions on where to shop? If you've seen any deals.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

AttiTech said:


> Good thing I need a tv for the bedroom! Suggestions on where to shop? If you've seen any deals.


www.philips.com


----------



## emoxley (Jul 15, 2010)

Phillips, Magnavox, Sylvania, Philco, are/were all the same company. My stepfather worked for them for many years. I still have an old Magnavox CRT in the bedroom.

Who's old enough to remember Ford Philco?


----------



## AttiTech (Feb 21, 2011)

emoxley said:


> Phillips, Magnavox, Sylvania, Philco, are/were all the same company. My stepfather worked for them for many years. I still have an old Magnavox CRT in the bedroom.
> 
> Who's old enough to remember Ford Philco?


Not me. Sounds like an interesting thing though


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

emoxley said:


> Phillips, Magnavox, Sylvania, Philco, are/were all the same company. My stepfather worked for them for many years. I still have an old Magnavox CRT in the bedroom.
> 
> Who's old enough to remember Ford Philco?


If memory serves me Ford Philco was the primary manufacturer of car radios.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

emoxley said:


> Phillips, Magnavox, Sylvania, Philco, are/were all the same company. My stepfather worked for them for many years. I still have an old Magnavox CRT in the bedroom.
> 
> Who's old enough to remember Ford Philco?


The brands have all been owned by Philips since the 1980's. Philco had been purchased by Ford in 1961 and sold to General Telephone & Electronics (GTE), which owned Sylvania, in 1974. Philips has never manufactured Philco or Sylvania TV receivers. Rather, Philips acquired them so that the company could use its own name on products sold in the USA, having been previously barred from doing so due to the similarity between the Philips and Philco names.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> is definitely in danger of becoming another "zombie", a la RCA, Emerson, and Zenith.


Was Emerson ever considered on the same level of RCA or Zenith? I know my dad always bought RCA's. Every TV in the house was an RCA from my earliest memory. His last one was a 1st gen DLP that went through $600 bulbs like a hot knife through butter. Replaced it with a Sony LCD and he has been very happy with it.


----------



## quickfire (Nov 14, 2003)

I had a Philips HDTV and it was a good set.....sad to see them go!


----------

